# Condensador de desacople para PIC



## Elena XXI (Jul 7, 2008)

Hola. Soy nueva en este mundo de la electrónica y me ha surgido una duda.
En un libro leo que cerca de los pines de alimentación del PIC, en este caso el PIC16F84A, hay que poner un condensador de desacople de 100nF. ¿Qué es eso del desacople? Entiendo la funcionalidad de otros condensadores de más capacidad para crera una onda más plana y evitar los picos de pasar de alterna a continua. Pero… ¿Qué significa eso de un condensador de desacople? ¿Cuándo se acopla lo que se acopla y QUÉ ES ESO DE ACOPLARSE?

Muchas gracias de antemano por vuestra atención.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 7, 2008)

Amiga Elena, los capacitores actúan de forma diferente según su capacidad y en relación a las frecuencias presentes en los circuitos donde están presentes. A pesar de que, algebráicamente, sus capacidades se suman, sus efectos y funcionalidades, son completamente individuales. A pesar del uso de grandes capacitores electrolíticos en las fuentes de alimentación, las corrientes y tensiones de Alta Frecuencia, son capaces de viajar por los cables de la alimentación DC y, la única forma de evitarlo, es colocando esos capacitores, de pequeñas capacidades, que son más adecuados para "Cortocircuitar" - por decir de alguna manera - esas frecuencias, a masa. De otra forma, esas corrientes de RF, transitorias, etc.,  se convierten en ruidos que alteran el funcionamiento de los circuitos.

Acoplar: Unir, formar pareja, aparear...

Desacoplar: Desunir, deshacer pareja, des-aparear...

Saludos:


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 7, 2008)

El desacople es necesario por que los circuitos integrados conmutan a muy altas velocidades y al conmutar producen cortos en la linea de alimentacion que pueden afectar a otros circuitos, es por eso que se añaden capacitores de desacoplo que absorven estos cortos y evitan que se caiga el voltaje en la linea durante algunos microsegundos

En general se pone un capacitor de 100nF en la alimentacion de cada integrado y un capacitor de 1 a 10uF por cada 10 a 20 integrados, tambien se acostumbra poner un capacitor electrolitico de 100uF a la entrada de alimentacion general del PCB cuando se alimenta de fuente externa o la fuente alimenta a varias placas al mismo tiempo

En el caso de los convertidores AD se les llegan a poner incluso 2 o 3 capacitores de distinta capacitancia en paralelo con la alimentacion para minimizar lo mas posible interferencias durante la digitalizacion de las señales analogicas.. 

Colocalos lo mas pegados posible a las patas de alimentacion ordenados del mas pequeño al mas grande


----------



## BKAR (Jul 30, 2011)

Google no me responde no encuentro,

Porque se dice que esos capacitares tienen que estar lo mas cerca posible a la fuente?
y como dijo chico3001 del pequeño y el mas grande


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 31, 2011)

No no no... los capacitores van LO MAS CERCANO POSIBLE A LOS PINES DE ALIMENTACION DEL INTEGRADO.... 

La explicacion es simple y ya la di arriba... cuando un IC Digital conmuta provoca un pequeño cortocircuito, si no hubiera un capacitor entonces el voltaje de la fuente bajaria momentaneamente a cero afectando a otros circuitos digitales, al poner un capacitor este provee la energia suficiente para absorber el corto y evitar que se pase a la fuente de alimentacion, y por esa misma razon tiene que estar lo mas cercano posible a los Pines de Alimentacion del IC

Si el IC tiene doble alimentacion entonces se pone un juego de capacitores en cada alimentacion


----------

